# Detonador para explosivo



## Maskim (Sep 17, 2006)

Hola.
Estaba buscando algo de información sobre cómo crear un detonador para unos explosivos, encontré muy poco o casi nada de información, y me gustaría que me apoyaran en la fabricación de un detonador de reloj o algo así.
El punto es que necesito hacer detonar algo, más o menos con un minuto de tiempo. Cómo puedo entonces crear el aparatito?

Ojalá alguien sepa a qué me refiero, y puedan darme una mano con ésto.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 17, 2006)

me parece que te has equivocado de sitio pregunta aqui y muy amablemente te ayudaran.

www.guardiacivil.org

y recuerda que accidentes podemos tenerlos cualquiera


----------



## hawk360 (Sep 18, 2006)

Tampoco sabes si es para hacer algo malo o bueno.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Sep 18, 2006)

hawk360 dijo:
			
		

> Tampoco sabes si es para hacer algo malo o bueno.



Por eso, no parece conveniente tratar este tipo de temas aqui.

Tema cerrado.


----------

